# Get SR20DET engine to pass in CA? In San Diego?



## 180sxBlkImpact (Jul 8, 2004)

please, someone tell me what is needed and also if I should mod the rad and IC on the stock S13 engine, yea or nay? other than that I'll keep thinking about other parts and stuff if time(money) will allow it. thanx


----------

